# And the kitties name is...



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Drum roll..............

RIOT









Tonight I was watching him play. He within 10 minutes, ran into the fish tank a few times (trying to catch fish), latched onto the dogs poor tail, did zoomies around the house, kicked the crap out of my shower curtains, couch, his dinner and a dog toy, climbed my pant lets...so I just kinda said "Kitty, your such a riot"...so, theres how his name came about.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome! He looks like a little Riot! Although LB was really an adorable idea...


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

luvs it! Cyoot ebil kitteh! Raw nums to the meow!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a good name :wink:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG he is such a cutie pie!!!!!!

Can I hold him lmao!


----------

